# 2nd wireless network interface [solved]

## houtworm

In my laptop there is a build in interface that works.

Now I like to have some fun with a cantenna, of wokfi or something like that, so I need access to the 2nd (usb) interface.

I use wpa_supplicant

Ok, how do I do that? Please give soms advice.

If I use wpa_cli, it will probably read the /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf but I can only put one interface (driver) in there?

What is wise to do?

It is ok if I can switch the internal (intel) interface down if I have to.

When I startup, the 2nd interface is recognised but neither of them work. When I remove the usb adapter, wifi works.

So for me it is ok when only the usb interface works (or both), but how do I do that?

--Kees

----------

## khayyam

Kees ...

How are you planning to use the second interface? If you want to use it for standard network connectivity then you will need to inform openrc/wpa_supplicant how the interface is to be configured. /etc/conf.d/net eg:

```
modules_wlan0="!plug wpa_supplicant dhcpcd"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext-i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant-wlan0.conf"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

modules_wlan1="!plug wpa_supplicant dhcpcd"

wpa_supplicant_wlan1="-Dwext -i wlan1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant-wlan1.conf"

config_wlan1="dhcp"
```

You would then create a symlink for /etc/init.d/net.wlan1 in a similar manner to the one you created for net.wlan0

Note in the above the interface name (-i wlan1) and the config (-c) file for this interface are provided as options to wpa_supplicant.

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## houtworm

Hello Khay,

Thank you very much !

That was exactly what I was looking for and din't find anywhere.

Now I can experiment  some more  :Smile: 

--Kees

----------

